# chesty after spay



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

maybe i'm being a paranoid mum but my Molly was spayed today and still has the chesty rattly sound when she sometimes breathes/purrs or exerts herself! please tell me I am worrying over nothing and it will be gone in a couple of days? i just want to suction her! 

anyone else experience this?


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Maudey sounded like a Coffee Percolator when she had her teeth done but it cleared within 48 hours, the vet said it was just where the tube has been down and made her sound raspy and bubbly. If her breathing is laboured or you are really worried or if it gets worse then I would call the vet to set your mind at ease but I think it's fairly common


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

monty! thank you, thats exactly what she sounds like 'coffee perculator!' 

the nurse did say they sometimes get it from the tube but didnt say how long. its not got any worse but no better either.. guess i just wait it out


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MollyMilo said:


> maybe i'm being a paranoid mum but my Molly was spayed today and still has the chesty rattly sound when she sometimes breathes/purrs or exerts herself! please tell me I am worrying over nothing and it will be gone in a couple of days? i just want to suction her!
> 
> anyone else experience this?


It might be from where the intubation was put in for the aneaesthetic gas.
It can make their throats dry and a little sore, it usually wears off in a day or two. If it does get any worse or she is coughing and her breathing does get noisier then just give your vet a call to be on the safe side.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> It might be from where the intubation was put in for the aneaesthetic gas.
> It can make their throats dry and a little sore, it usually wears off in a day or two. If it does get any worse or she is coughing and her breathing does get noisier then just give your vet a call to be on the safe side.


thank you!

I have the whole week and then some off with her so i can watch her like a hawk.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

This morning Molly woke me up having a coughing fit! Poor baby just couldn't stop, then she swallowed and was fine. then she just did it again when she tried to answer I asked her is she ready for breakfast.. 

We are off to vet this morning anyway for post op apt 

Honetly I can't cope with anymore sick babies anymore 
Fingers crossed she's ok please!


----------



## Mo1959 (Mar 31, 2012)

Fingers and paws crossed she is ok. Hopefully she may let the vet have a little look down her throat to see if there is anything irritating it?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I was just being a paranoid mum....

Vet listened to her heart,lungs looked in her throat, felt it and did her temp. All fine. He said its the tube and usually happens in dogs but cough and irritation can last 10 days after op.. We are day 3

Also she lost 40g!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mo1959 (Mar 31, 2012)

That's a relief then. They do get us worried don't they.

Well, talking of losing weight, Tia is telling me she is needing her lunch. I think she has a built in clock


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Mo I was so worried I was in tears this morning.. 

Such a relief


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Mo1959 said:


> That's a relief then. They do get us worried don't they.
> 
> Well, talking of losing weight, Tia is telling me she is needing her lunch. I think she has a built in clock


I love Tia


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

If you are alone and worried, it is good to be able to throw up a worry, and get experienced people give you a better feeling of proportion. I would have said the same, and you can read of people here, being as worried as you, where it settles, in days. 10 days, tho, and I'd have been back, before that!!!


----------

